# My noise makers...



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Pork Chop is my buddy. He is a dog I rescued as a penance for buying my wife a dog since there are so many that are homeless. He is a true guys dog, he loves to play fetch and buries everything you give him. He is great with kids and very loving.










This is Sassy our little puppy. She is a teacup Maltese. In this pic she is 3 months old and 13 ounces. She is now full grown at almost 3 years old and weighs 3 lbs. She is a sweet dog.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

FallGuy,
That Pork Chop sounds like my kind of friend! Two nice looking family members you have.
You can tell a lot about a person buy the way they treat their animals.:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Porkchop is my kind of dog. Here's what my wacked daughters bought for my birthday and Christmas last year. It's a bribdel, longhaired, Dashound with one blue eye.
Sweet Thang:


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Pork Chop is great for sure thanks Jimmy. Baldy that is a very unique dog you have there. That one blue eye is awesome! Looks like a sweet dog.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I saw these words on a Vet Hospital sign just today. "To err is human. To forgive is canine." How true.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep Fallguy shes a keeper. Shes a minature on top of that. I am big on Labs and the like as my last big boy went dow way to early at 10yrs old. I still miss that old dog. Take care of old Pork Chop and the little one.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Baldy. I have a little short haired dachshund. They are little noise makers. They warn you when someone approaches, thats for sure. My dog, Bogart really has it in for the mailman.


----------



## C. Dean (Jan 16, 2008)

:smt007


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

tschmittel said:


> Hi Baldy. I have a little short haired dachshund. They are little noise makers. They warn you when someone approaches, thats for sure. My dog, Bogart really has it in for the mailman.


My Dauschund Copper goes wack whenever someone approaches my house. It can be kids walking home from school. He just goes ape. But I love the lil booger. I've had him since he was 6weeks old and he's now 5yrs old. Best friend a dude could ask for.


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*My pup*

I have a little Chihuahua and shes a great pup.


----------

